# gentrify



## Aidone

Come si traduce la parola gentrify?

to gentrify an area:  acquistare immobili in una zona non molto ricca rendendola a poco a poco una zona residenziale


----------



## Necsus

Temo che non ci sia un verbo equivalente, più o meno vuol dire 'rendere signorile'.


----------



## Aidone

Grazie. A San Remo oggi, Robert Niro ha usato questo termine e la traduttrice ha avuto un po' di difficoltà


----------



## Miachetemio

Aidone said:


> Grazie. A San Remo oggi, Robert Niro ha usato questo termine e la tradutrice ha avuto un po' di difficoltà


 
Ero convinto che "gentrify" avesse una valenza leggermente spregiativa, che non fosse un termine da usare in un contesto amichevole; se la traduttrice aveva la mia stessa convinzione..ci credo che abbia avuto difficoltà, poverina!


----------



## Aidone

Niro in quel contesto stava parlando di "Little Italy" a New York e lui era triste che quel quartiere ha perso un po' di suo carattere. 

Leggermente spregiativa,
"Those yuppies have gentrified the neighborhood and now the poor have to move out." 

But, between yuppies, it could have a positive meaning,
"You couldn't live here before the neighborhood was gentrified."


----------



## Einstein

How about "imborghesire"?


----------



## Gianfry

Einstein said:


> How about "imborghesire"?



In the context of De Niro's sentence, I think it's absolutely perfect!


----------



## Lorena1970

> Originally posted by *Miachetemio*
> Ero convinto che "gentrify" avesse una valenza leggermente spregiativa,  che non fosse un termine da usare in un contesto amichevole


In sè non è né spregiativo, né accrescitivo, né ricercato: è un termine preciso.



> Originally Posted by *Einstein*
> How about "imborghesire"?


Ehm...mi dispiace dissentire  ma il termine *gentrificazione*, di origine anglosassone, esiste in italiano http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentrificazione.
Non sono d'accordo su "imborghesire" (sorry!) perché il termine "gentrification"/"gentrificazione" implica ( come descritto da wikipedia inglese ) una serie di operazioni alla base, commerciali, immobiliari e spesso anche infrastrutturali, che modificano il tessuto architettonico di aree deprezzate (perché degradate dall'assenza di manutenzione dei manufatti e dalla presenza di comunità costituite da gruppi sociali eterogenei "marginali") al fine di operare ristrutturazioni radicali (sventramenti totali o demolizioni e successive ricostruzioni) ed incrementare/ricostituire il valore di mercato dell'intera area affinché una nuova comunità di giovani professionisti di estrazione non locale vi si insedi. Questo avviene attraverso operazioni di "totale estromissione" della comunità che popola quell'area, che viene messa nella condizione di abbandonare TOTALMENTE l'area (residenze, esercizi commerciali, spazi pubblici per i mercati all'aperto, etc.) per essere rimpiazzata in toto.

Secondo me tradurre con "imborghesimento" è riduttivo e troppo vago, poiché il termine descrive un fenomeno molto più "aggressivo" e radicale, mentre l'imborghesimento può essere un' evoluzione naturale di un'area che avviene "dall'interno" grazie a miglioramenti operati degli stessi abitanti o da loro progenie, o dal lento e progressivo insediarsi nel contesto di nuove tipologie sociali.

Spero di essermi spiegata...

L'uso del termine da parte di DN (attore americano ospite dell'evento) era appropriato e voluto, in quanto Little Italy non è più la Little Italy di 30 anni fa (quando la comunità italiana era compatta e gestiva effettivamente il quartiere) e non si è nemmeno evoluta/migliorata autonomamente, ma si è via via degradata e sfrangiata "prestando il fianco" a questo fenomeno.


----------



## entrapta

Chiamare la Canalis interprete mi pare eccessivo... effettivamente il termine pare esprimere un concetto piuttosto preciso.. Mi ero fatto anche io l'dea che fosse "imborghesito" ma sarebbe andato bene lo stesso piuttosto che fare scena muta


----------



## underhouse

How about "riqualificare" (e.g. riqualificare un'area, un quartiere)?


----------



## Lorena1970

Dato che ci si riferisce ad un preciso contesto video verificabile, ho notato che l'attore americano ha insistito tre volte ripetendo "gentrified". Se avesse voluto fare una perifrasi lo avrebbe fatto, magari avrebbe detto " it has changed becoming a bouregois area" o qualcosa di simile. Invece no, proprio perché "gentrification" è un concetto preciso.



underhouse said:


> How about "riqualificare" (e.g. riqualificare  un'area, un quartiere)?



_Riqualificare_ ha un significato completamente diverso: riqualificare un quartiere/un'area significa apportare migliorie alla vita di chi vi risiede attraverso nuove infrastrutture, ripavimentazioni, riprogettazione degli spazi pubblici, realizazzione/ristrutturazione di edifici culturali, miglioramento dei servizi.
_"Gentrificazione"_ (bello o brutto che sia) è stato inventato proprio perché non era possibile esprimere il fenomeno con termini affini.


----------



## Tellure

Sono d'accordo con Lorena.
Si parla perfino di "quartieri gentrificati"! 
Da quello che ho potuto leggere, comunque, spesso viene lasciato anche il termine in inglese. Ho trovato anche alcuni riferimenti ai cosiddetti "gentrifiers!!!!
D'altra parte, però, trattandosi di linguaggio settoriale, forse una breve spiegazione ad un pubblico certo non avvezzo a questi termini come quello di Sanremo andava data...


----------



## entrapta

Non mi pare che quello fosse né il luogo né il momento per spiegare le ragioni sociali ed economiche della trasformazione di Litte Italy, si poteva almeno tentare di fare una perifrasi anche non precisa (chissenefrega) magari lo stesso DeNiro poteva soccorrere la poveraccia che hanno deciso di mettere a fare l'interprete e che non era qualificata. Non si vede come avrebbero potuto superare quell'impasse... Peraltro la parola NON è stata tradotta.


----------



## Lorena1970

@ entrapta: la questione è che per un madrelingua residente in una metropoli e per di più operante anche nel business immobiliare (in questo caso specifico l'attore americano) NON esiste una perifrasi, ed il termine è di uso comune...!


----------



## Tellure

@entrapta:
Infatti ho detto breve spiegazione, sempre che uno conosca il termine, e non mi sembra questa la circostanza, purtroppo per la Canalis.
Non ho visto il festival, ma sono sostanzialmente d'accordo che sia stato un errore non utilizzare un'interprete.


----------



## Lorena1970

entrapta said:


> Non mi pare che quello fosse né il luogo né il momento per spiegare le ragioni sociali ed economiche della trasformazione di Litte Italy,bastava dire che LI è stata gentrificata, poi si arrangiasse il pubblico a capire (e comunque la valletta ha detto "è molto cambiata" ma l'attore, che capisce l'Italiano, ha "maliziosamente" insistito...) si poteva almeno tentare di fare una perifrasi anche non precisa (chissenefrega) non sono d'accordo (vedi mio post) magari lo stesso DN poteva soccorrere la poveraccia è un benefattore...? In questi casi hanno  contratti anche sul numero di parole da pronunciare! Non stanno  prendendo un tè! che hanno deciso di mettere a fare l'interprete  e che non era qualificata. mancavano forse i fondi per un'interprete...? Non si vede come avrebbero potuto superare quell'impasse...in nessun modo, non conoscendo il termine Peraltro la parola NON è stata tradotta.



Scusate, ho evitato finora il "commento ai fatti", ma a questo punto, lo ammetto e chiedo venia, non ho resistito...!E' sabato sera, infondo e poi...Sanremo è Sanremo!


----------



## entrapta

Mah l'interprete mi pare ci fosse per gli altri gruppi è solo che la C è più glamorous... Solo che non capisco perché non si poteva mediare su una cosa del genere per lo meno per evitare una figuraccia (dopotutto se nel contratto c'è il numero di parole da pronunciare ne aveva già sprecate altre tre ripetendo gentrified ) Che poi coem dici tu poteva almeno non infierire visto che aveva capito ...ma qui stiamo facendo il processo a SR e non mi pare il caso. Altra cosa su cui non sono d'accordo: bastava dire gentrificata' No perchè una come la C non conosce il termine e un interprete professionista si rende conto che al contrario di un pubblico americano, uno italiano non mastica queste parole quindi a questo punto sono d'accordo che andasse almeno spiegato in modo supercondensato.


----------



## Elcaracol

Non sono molto convinto dell'"esistenza" di questo "gentrificare".
MI spiego meglio.
Nel Devoto-Oli, ovviamnente, non c'è.
Mi pare faccia parte di quella marea di termini, oggi pigramente non tradotti, o resi come calchi, frequenti nei contesti universitari, soprattutto economici o sociologici.
Non sono convinto che, essendo in uso in contesti universitari, sia da tradurre sempre e solo col neo-neologismo non consolidato.
Pongo un dubbio, non certezze.
La Canalis è stata più che giustificata per la mancata traduzione. Certo, avrebbe potuto chiedere, e De Niro avrebbe potuto essere meno snob, e avremmo ottenuto un risultato comprensibile al pubblico.
Poi non sono neanche sicuro che il termine abbia solo una valenza tecnica. A me pare possibile, a naso, che vi sia un uso anche più popolare e meno preciso e dunque, magari, più coincidente con "imborghesito". Dal tono di De Niro, mi pareva così...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Trovo che "imborghesito" sia la scelta più appropriata, anche se -- diciamolo pure -- ha acquisito dalle nostre parti non poche connotazioni negative. Nella parola "gentry" (da cui, tra l'altro, il britannicissimo "country gentry") non esistono connotazioni socio-politico-culturali negative.
Da bocciare l'ipotesi "gentrificazione" e sim. Questo sì che sarebbe un mostro.
GS
PS L'ideale sarebbe qualcosa a metà strada tra "imborghesito" e "nobilitato".


----------



## Elcaracol

Fra gli esempi di "gentrification":
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gentrification#Trastevere.2C_Rome.2C_Italy

e, inoltre, in turco si dice 
*Soylulaştırma*


ovvero "nobilizzazione" o qualcosa di simile.

Io la risolverei così:
- contesto sociologico, di studi e simili: "gentrificazione" (io questi termini li metterei SEMPRE fra virgolette, finché non diventano di uso comune)
- Sanremo dell'altra sera: imborghesimento


----------



## Einstein

Accetto da Lorena che si può discutere sul significato preciso di gentrification, ma forse nel contesto di un'intervista a Sanremo ci si poteva accontentare con imborghesimento.
Comunque, come dice Spiz, "country gentry" è/era la piccola nobiltà di campagna e non voleva dire altro. Solo negli anni '60/'70 si è coniato il termine "gentrification" riferito alla città, con una qualche accezione negativa, perché comportava una vita sempre più difficile per i poveri del quartiere, che erano costretti ad andarsene, o per motivi economici o perché sfrattati.
Comunque risolverò il significato preciso via PM con Lorena


----------



## Lorena1970

Einstein said:


> Accetto da Lorena che si può discutere sul significato preciso di  gentrification, ma forse nel contesto di un'intervista a Sanremo ci si poteva  accontentare  ( hai davvero usato il termine giusto*"* *accontentare"*...! ) con imborghesimento.
> Comunque, come dice Spiz, "country gentry" è/era la piccola nobiltà di campagna e non voleva dire altro. Per questo ho detto che le aree gentrificate sono destinate a nuovi residenti yuppies/professionisti, provenienti in toto da altre zone, ovvero che non hanno mai vissuto prima in quell'area.
> Comunque risolverò il significato preciso via PM con Lorena thumbsup:)






> Originally Posted by* Giorgio Spizzi*
> Da bocciare l'ipotesi "gentrificazione" e sim. Questo sì che sarebbe un  mostro.


Rispetto tutti i punti di vista, ma discordo sul rifiuto in quanto  "orrore" di "gentrificazione".
Le nuove parole nascono dall'esigenza di individuare e descrivere  particolari nuovi fenomeni. Il linguaggio non è solo quello poetico o  narrativo: il linguaggio deve descrivere la realtà in cui viviamo.
Se continuiamo a rifiutare termini di provenienza straniera che  descrivono fenomeni che forse nel nostro Paese non esistono ma altrove sì, rimarremo tagliati fuori da dibattiti che,  se pure possono non essere popolari (nel senso di riguardare tutti),  comunque esistono e riguardano alcune categorie professionali.



> Originally posted by *Elcaracol*
> Io la risolverei così:
> - contesto sociologico, di studi e simili: "gentrificazione" (io questi  termini li metterei SEMPRE fra virgolette, finché non diventano di uso  comune) io credo che sui testi/quotidiani/settimanali di finanza, economia e architettura sia già assolutamente comune...
> - Sanremo dell'altra sera: imborghesimento


Posso  solo parzialmente concordare con Elcaracol che per il pubblico di  Sanremo poteva andare bene "imborghesimento", anche se ho la sensazione  che se fosse stato tradotto con "imborghesimento", DN avrebbe continuato  a puntualizzare ( dato che ha puntualizzato 3 volte di fronte a un semplicistico ma forse accettabile, dato il contesto, "è molto cambiata" - ma non possiamo saperlo!) perché, e qui mantengo il mio  punto di vista,  "gentrification" NON significa "imborghesimento" (vedi  mio post #8).

Vorrei inoltre dire che "imborghesimento" attiene all'essere umano, in primis, ovvero sono gli esseri umani che si imborghesiscono ( http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/I/imborghesimento.shtml ) .
La modificazione strutturale, architettonica e urbanistica di un quartiere, attuata A PRIORI al fine di soddisfare le esigenze di una nuova classe dirigente non può essere chiamata "imborghesimento". Infatti anche il Corriere (che pare non accettare "gentrificazione", ma io non sono d'accordo!) fa riferimento ad operazioni immobiliari /di edilizia e non a "imborghesimento http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_inglese/Inglese/G/gentrification.shtml

Sarebbe come voler usare un termine alternativo a  termini quali ( sono solo esempi a caso buttati lì) "meccanica quantistica",  "fideiussione", "fasonista" etc. Si può spiegare cosa siano, ma non si  possono usare termini sostitutivi...!

Scusate il pistolotto!


----------



## entrapta

No secondo me De Niro ha puntualizzato non perché sadico ma perché ha detto "has changed a lot.... è più gentrificato e open-up... insomma dire "è molto cambiato" è chiaro che non lo ha accontentato, visto che lo sanno tutti e non spiegava affatto perché. Ma il processo per il quale è cambiata è un tantino complicato da spiegare in un'intervista del genere. Se anche la C avesse conosciuto gentrificato non avrebbe capito nessuno del pubblico sanremese. Quindi ripeto non aveva molto senso in quel contesto poi in un forum linguistico se ne può certo discutere. Fosse poi stato solo quello che ha tradotto male .. non ha saputo nemmeno spiegare bene il perché delle difficoltà di recitazione in italiano di Deniro. Ma vabbé nel minestrone della trasmissione direi che tutto fa brodo.


----------



## Lorena1970

Infatti io non ho mai sostenuto che DN sia stato sadico o snob, ma che abbia semplicemente usato un termine appropriato di uso comune dalle sue parti. Con "maliziosamente insistito" intendo proprio che ha voluto sottolineare che "molto cambiata" non lo accontentava. Concordo sul fatto che fosse complicato spiegare per esteso, per questo io avrei tradotto "gentrificato " oppure/o aggiungendo "trasformato ad uso degli yuppies".

Ma è sempre troppo facile giudicare dal divano...!

Alla fine, data la particolarità e specificità del termine, non mi è parsa una figura tanto barbina: gli incidenti di percorso capitano a tutti, nessuno è perfetto. 

Però qui sul forum mi sembra giusto andare a fondo...dato che la domanda iniziale chiede la traduzione (Sanremo è il contesto)


----------



## smoky

Ciao a tutti, 
a me, mentre vedevo la scena dell'intervista, è venuto in mente il quartiere di Roma dove abitavo da piccola, che poi è un rione, in realtà, il Rione Monti. 20 anni fa era ancora una zona abbastanza popolare, mentre oggi è diventata una zona chic, abitata da attori e stranieri e con tanti negozi un po' "snob". Cioè, dove prima c'erano negozi di alimentari normali, ora ci sono enoteche, cioccolaterie, negozietti vintage, case editrici, non so se mi spiego...
Quindi, anche se non è proprio la traduzione precisa, in quel contesto, per non appesantire troppo (in fondo era San Remo non un convegno di urbanistica) avrei detto: "Little Italy negli ultimi anni è diventata una zona chic". Ma ovviamente è solo un'idea e in fondo non so se De Niro intendesse proprio questo.
Ciao


----------



## Lorena1970

smoky said:


> "Little Italy negli ultimi anni è diventata una zona chic".



Concordo che per quel contesto nazional-popolare la tua proposta sarebbe stata la più  adatta e sarebbe arrivata bene al pubblico! Il punto è proprio il totale cambiamento del "materiale umano", di estrazione sociale elevata, e dei servizi (inclusi negozi) oltre che degli immobili.


----------



## Elcaracol

Con la traduzione di smoky, però, si risolve anche la questione "materiale umano". O no?


----------



## Lorena1970

Infatti!  "il punto è proprio...." significa che Smoky ha colto il punto. 
"...è diventata una zona chic" sottintende anche il cambiamento radicale degli abitanti.
In Italiano in effetti quando si dice "è diventata una zona chic" si sottintende che nuovi ricchi hanno acquistato e ristrutturato e nuove attività ad essi dedicate/da essi gestite si sono insediate nell'area, trasformandola completamente e cancellandone le origini.


----------



## Elcaracol

Ah! Scusa! Avevo interpretato male il tuo "il punto è proprio..."... (mannaggia!!!).
Perfetto! Direi che abbiamo trovato la soluzione!!!


----------



## Lorena1970

Sì, *la soluzione nazional-popolare* naturalmente...!


----------



## Elcaracol

Lorena1970 said:


> Sì, *la soluzione nazional-popolare* naturalmente...!


Qui ci dividiamo.
Ma si tratta di due impostazioni, entrambe lecite, credo.
Io, se un termine è di uso comune in un luogo, e non lo è nel luogo della lingua in cui viene tradotto il testo, mi pongo dei problemi.
Credo che il valore semantico (o, semplicemente, l'effetto) di un "gentrify" per un newyorchese comune sia diverso da quello di "gentrificare" sul trasteverino comune.
Il primo capisce. Il secondo no.
Al secondo bisogna aggiungere una nota (per gentrificare si intende...), oppure offrire una perifrasi, o una traduzione il più possibile vicina (e la soluzione "chic" per me è ottima).
Seguo il tuo discorso fatto più sopra, ma non lo condivido. Io ho questa impostazione.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Lore.
Ho dimenticato per un breve attimo che a un linguista non sono consentiti giudizi di valore (queto è bello, questo no, ecc.) e quindi ho sbagliato a parlare di "mostro" per "gentrificazione" in italiano. [Non ho usato il termine "orrore", che tu invece mi attribuisci virgolettandolo, ma comunque la sostanza non cambia].  
Tu dici cose sensate e ti posso garantire che, essendo io sulla piazza da una vita, sono stato testimone del susseguirsi e intrecciarsi e riciproco annullarsi di una grande quantità di "ismi". Per di più, ne ho abbracciati più di uno, salvo magari abbandonarli quando mi sentivo tradito o deluso.
Tornando alla parola di De Niro (mi dispiace, non ho visto il programma), ti propongo un gioco di relativizzazione. Immagina uno scenario in cui un attore italiano di fama mondiale (diciamo il compianto Vittorio Gassman) viene invitato ad una trasmissione della NBC o della CBS o della BBC. Parlando del più e del meno, a un certo punto Gassman dice che diversi quartieri della sua Roma, quelli tradizionalmente abitati da intellettuali e altra gente "bene", da alcuni anni si sono andati "coppolizzando": hanno cominciato, insomma, ad essere abitati da persone di dubbia onestà, ecc. 
Il giorno dopo, su un Forum americano parallelo al nostro, qualcuno comincia una discussione sulla parola "coppolizing". I pareri sono diversi e tutti vivacemente espressi.
Il tuo avatar -- che sarebbe Lory, naturalmente –– che posizione prenderebbe?
Con viva simpatia.
GS


----------



## Lorena1970

Giorgio, qui la questione è che "gentrificazione" non è apparso il giorno dopo Sanremo, ma esiste da tempo...quanto meno per gli "addetti ai lavori". Per questo, come esempi, ho citato alla fine del mio post precedente (#22) tre termini specifici che attengono a tre discipline precise e che non hanno sinonimi.

Questo non so di quando sia, ma non credo sia stato scritto la notte dopo Sanremo... http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...cd=6&hl=it&ct=clnk&gl=it&source=www.google.it (se clicchi su "indice del modulo" vedi che è addirittura il titolo di un capitolo)
Qui è usato http://www.carpeberlin.com/italiano/web/news-single/article/berlino-e-la-gentrificazione/
E qui è citato più volte all'interno di una ricerca http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...R08Cvx&sig=AHIEtbTdu7xXOso4s_2NBpmk2KUusdMoxw

Lungi da me portare esempi a mia assoluta difesa, ma credo ne converrai che i siti qui citati sono affidabili, nel senso che non sono blogs improvvisati o articoli di dubbia provenienza. Certo, non sono nemmeno il Corriere della Sera...che però, col massimo rispetto parlando, è un po' bacchettone nell'accettare traduzioni "assonanti"! Eppure penso che tra non molto verrà sdoganato...

Riguardo a "*coppolizing*" (bellissimo esempio peraltro!)...credo che prenderebbe piede subito senza troppi problemi, poiché l'inglese si mette meno problemi di noi (per quanto in mia esperienza) ad inventare parole, da ovunque derivino.
Il mio avatar lo accoglierebbe bene, senza dubbio!
(Ma capisco cosa intendi, ovvero che "coppola" è un termine italiano e la parola in inglese avrebbe una radice italiana non riconducibile a nessuna radice anglosassone: secondo me la adotterebbero comunque...?!)





> Originally Posted by *Elcaracol*
> Credo che il valore semantico (o, semplicemente, l'effetto) di un  "gentrify" per un newyorchese comune sia diverso da quello di  "gentrificare" sul trasteverino comune.
> Il primo capisce. Il secondo no. Capisco, credo, cosa intendi, in quanto il termine "gentrificare" non ha origini italiane ma è un adattamento dell'inglese. Per questo ho detto, con bonaria ironia, che approvo a pieno "zona chic" come termine "nazional-popolare", perché "gentrificare"(socio-urbanistico) non sarebbe compreso...pur se in uso !( e per me corretto)
> Al secondo bisogna aggiungere una nota (per gentrificare si intende...),  oppure offrire una perifrasi, o una traduzione il più possibile vicina  (e la soluzione "chic" per me è ottima). concordo come detto sopra!
> Seguo il tuo discorso fatto più sopra, ma non lo condivido. Io ho questa  impostazione. La questione qui è se accettare o meno l'italianizzazione di termini specifici stranieri...forse bisognerebbe avventurarsi nel forum "solo italiano", per chi ne ha il coraggio...     oppure interpellare un noto giornalista del Corriere esperto in queste metamorfosi del linguaggio


BTW: Aidone, il thread master, dove è finito...? Secondo me si è spaventato


----------



## Aidone

Ciao tutti,
Sono qui seguendo la discussione con molto interesse, sebbene sono un po' sopraffatto per la bellezza di questo forum (se mi acconsentiate un giudizio di valore). 

Devo prendere qualche tempo per capire tutto, ma posso dire che per me, gentrify ha una valenza leggermente spregiativa in contrasto con chic, e in inglese chic non sarebbe giusto in questo contesto. Mi sembra che imborghesimento, descrive un fenomeno più radicale. Quando si dice chic in inglese vuol dire popolare ma non significare necessariamente un gran cambiamento. Ma ovviamente parlo come un Brooklynite e Chicagoan e non come un trasteverino comune. 

Penso che un quartiere come Tribeca a NY sia diventato chic prima che sia diventato gentrified. Imborghesimento attiene all'essere umano, si, e per me questa è l'essenza di gentrificazione, un cambiamento della gente del quartiere. E se ricordo bene DN era triste perché la gente e la cultura di Little Italy sono stati cambiati non perché gli immobili erano nuovi.


----------



## Einstein

Aidone said:


> Quando si dice chic in inglese vuol dire popolare ma non significare necessariamente un gran cambiamento.


Just a clarification about "popolare". In English "popular" means a well-known area where people like to go, so this could correspond with "chic". In Italian, if you say "quartiere popolare" it means "del popolo", meaning the poorer layers of the population. You would describe an area as "popolare" before any gentrification took place.


----------



## Lorena1970

Aidone said:


> Welcome back!
> Quando si dice chic in inglese vuol dire popolare ma non significare necessariamente un gran cambiamento. Maybe *"stylish"* works better to render what in Italy we call "chic"...?
> 
> Penso che un quartiere come Tribeca a NY sia diventato chic prima che sia diventato gentrified.Good point! Probably Tribeca didn't have such a strong identity as Little Italy had, so we can't say it was gentrified, as "gentrification" happens in what we may call "folk" areas or in areas populated by the working class, or anyway in areas that used to have a certain identity...  Imborghesimento attiene all'essere umano, si, e per me questa è l'essenza di gentrificazione, un cambiamento della gente del quartiere.  but "gentrification" implies also the complete loss of a specific identity of the area... E se ricordo bene DN era triste perché la gente e la cultura di Little Italy sono stati cambiati non perché gli immobili erano nuovi.



Well, it seems that "gentrification" has become a popular term (in English) that really depend on the context: it seems that when used colloquially, it refers mainly to a radical change of people (what I called "materiale umano") in a certain area, whilst when used in a more specific context (urbanism/urban economy) it implies a more complex series of changes/strategies operated in the urban fabric in order to make an area change deleting its identity. I am used to use it in this context, so to me it pictures more than a "simple" change of people.

If this is right, I understand why Einstein suggested _"imborghesimento_", which sounded reductive and not so correct to my ears, as it doesn't necessarily (in Italian) imply _the loss of identity_. In the end I think it is acceptable, in a colloquial context (i.e. it would have worked in that interview), although I still think it doesn't convey such a strong, radical change that "gentrification" implies, nowadays. At same time, to render that concept, I still like better (my taste probably) "_è diventata un'area chic"_, which in Italian conveys the idea of a more radical change of people and activities.

"to gentrify"(gentrificare/imborghesire) refers to a series of voluntary acts conducted in order to change an area , "gentrification"(gentrificazione/imborghesimento) refers to the process, and "gentrified"(gentrificato/imborghesito) is the final result.

Said that, as previously suggested by Elcaracol, the best is probably to use different terms (imborghesimento/area chic - gentrificazione) according to the contex, although I personally admit that to me it is difficult to accept "imborghesimento" as synonimous of "gentrificazione"...


----------



## laurentius87

Imborghesito, ingentilito, riqualificato, diventato chic/raffinato.


----------



## Lorena1970

Approfondendo ulteriormente http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Landed_gentry confermo la mia insoddisfazione per "imborghesimento". Mi dispiace, ma proprio non mi suona bene...!"Gentrification" deriva secondo me da "Land gentry", ovvero proprietari terrieri che vivono di rendita dell'affitto dei loro possedimenti, e quindi trasposto alle città contemporanee veicola in primis il fatto che queste aree vengono acqistate e ristrutturate come rendita immobiliare, determinando poi l'avvento di abitanti di classi sociali più elevate.

Scusate l'ennesima puntualizzazione!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

E' in arrivo la (n+1)-esima puntualizzazione. "Gentrification" deriva da "_country_ gentry". Quanto alla "sostanza", va da sé che sono d'accordo con Lo.
GS


----------



## Einstein

Hmm... Senza voler contraddire i ragionamenti generali, faccio anch'io una precisazione. Quando fu coniato il termine _gentrification_, il senso era piuttosto ironico e nessuno immaginava che si trattasse di nobili della campagna venuti a vivere in città (era una classe poi in via di estinzione). Era un termine volutamente impreciso applicato a dei benestanti urbani, precursori degli _yuppies_.


----------



## Lorena1970

Allora forse deriva semplicemente da "gentry"...? Voglio dire...la radice è quella, immagino...

gentry
noun
_posing as a member of the gentry_ UPPER CLASSES, privileged classes, elite, high society, haut monde, smart set; establishment, aristocracy; informal upper crust, top drawer. (Oxford)


----------



## mbs-banned

Ragazzi, imborghesito è un'ottima traduzione del termine gentrified, perché si usa anche con connotazioni generiche oltre che specifiche del settore immobiliare. 
Ho decine di prove del termine 'imborghesito' usato nei giornali per descrivere zone fatte diventare residenziali. 

Il termine è DECISAMENTE più tendente al negativo che al positivo, nel senso che è usato soprattutto da interlocutori che hanno un atteggiamento critico nei confronti della denaturalizzazione di zone tradizionali della città, a favore di un "imborghesimento" delle stesse. 
Non è assolutamente 'nobilitare' nè ingentilire!!


----------



## Einstein

marybostevens said:


> Ragazzi, imborghesito è un'ottima traduzione del termine gentrified, perché si usa anche con connotazioni generiche oltre che specifiche del settore immobiliare.
> Ho decine di prove del termine 'imborghesito' usato nei giornali per descrivere zone fatte diventare residenziali.
> 
> Il termine è DECISAMENTE più tendente al negativo che al positivo, nel senso che è usato soprattutto da interlocutori che hanno un atteggiamento critico nei confronti della denaturalizzazione di zone tradizionali della città, a favore di un "imborghesimento" delle stesse.
> Non è assolutamente 'nobilitare' nè ingentilire!!


You've hit the nail on the head! And in general I don't think the rich like to describe themselves as "gentry", it's not a compliment.

And thanks to Lorena for her research on the meaning of "gentry". Although it's commonly used in relation to the "landed gentry", it does have a wider meaning, not limited to a rural context.


----------



## mbs-banned

Lorena1970 said:


> Dato che ci si riferisce ad un preciso contesto video verificabile, ho notato che l'attore americano ha insistito tre volte ripetendo "gentrified". Se avesse voluto fare una perifrasi lo avrebbe fatto, magari avrebbe detto " it has changed becoming a bouregois area" o qualcosa di simile. Invece no, proprio perché "gentrification" è un concetto preciso.


 
Lorena, devo dire che secondo me sei decisamente in errore per i seguenti motivi: 
1. "Registro linguistico", "Naturalizzazione" e "Diffusione/Frequenza" della parola 'gentrificazione': si tratta di un infelicissimo (e orribile) CALCO dall'inglese.... e direi totalmente incomprensibile (a causa della sua radice semantica...) per il 98% dei parlanti italiano (anche colti e con nozioni di inglese), e limitato a pochi tecnici del settore economico-real estate. 
Mentre la parola 'gentrification' è abbastanza 'consueta' in tutta la "Anglosphere"  , e comprensibile da tutti i lettori nativi di inglese abituati a leggere giornali e riviste eccetera...proprio perché la sua radice è facilente comprensibile da un parlante nativo inglese. 

2. Quindi proporre un orribile calco "campato in aria" buttato lì da un traduttore italiano maldestro, che si è soffermato solo sul contesto immobiliare del termine senza considerare il suo significato PRIMARIO, e più esteso,  che è reso piuttosto bene dalla parola 'imborghesito", non è per forza accettabile come sembri esserti convinta tu. 

3. Wikipedia non è una fonte rigorosa e sempre affidabile, sappiamo bene che chiunque ci può scrivere...in base ai propri interessi e personali conoscenze. La ristretta scelta di qualche traduttore settoriale con poca fantasia non diventa la norma solo perché "lo troviamo su Wikipedia".  

4. Nel caso De Niro - Canalis a Sanremo, sembra esserti sfuggito un particolare....vattelo a rivedere su Youtube. De Niro - confermando in pieno e al 100% quel che sostengo io... - tenta di riformulare abbozzando la parola ...'middle....er....middle' ma poi rinuncia alla parafrasi (sapendo bene che tanto la Canalis non ci arrivava neanche dopo 3 ore....   ) . Stava dicendo 'middle class'. 
Proprio perché voleva far capire a G. Morandi che la famosa Little Italy, da 'mitico' quartiere popolare che era (e che lui ha vissuto nella sua infanzia) ora ha perso tutta quella famosa autenticità e genuinità a cui l'immaginario popolare (fra cui quello di G. Morandi) lo associa. Perché è stato 'gentrified', cioé 'reso più middle class', cioé reso 'borghese' anziché 'popolare e proletario'. 
Saluti. 


----Vediamo per esempio un sito americano dedicato proprio alla sociologia di New York.....: 

http://www.mapsites.net/gotham/sec8/tour2janathankazis1.html

"Gentrification is the de-ethnicizing of a particular neighborhood. It is the conquest of the middle class. The process of gentrification in Little Italy was as follows: as rents rose all across Manhattan, real estate agents searched for more affordable housing to sell to middle class people looking for homes. They found it on the Lower East Side, and especially in Little Italy. Middle class families began to move in. They opened restaurants, bars, and coffee shops in the area. As the residents of the area gradually became less poor, the neighborhood grew to be seen as less dangerous, and began to attract visitors. Clothing stores and art galleries opened. Rents proceeded to rise. The neighborhood became trendy. Gradually, it has become so that the original poorer residents can no longer afford their homes."

Questo è proprio il senso generale in cui intendiamo 'gentrifying an area': imborghesire un quartiere.

P.S.....dimenticavo, poi tolgo il disturbo  

Una ottima prova che si tratta di un termine abbastanza 'critico' è il fatto che lo troviate molto spesso nei GIORNALINI DEI 'CENTRI SOCIALI' di città come Londra e New York. Io per esempio ne ho uno sotto gli occhi ora. 
E' stampato dai ragazzi del 'centro sociale' (community centre) della zona Est di Londra, e si dicono che devono 'restare uniti e aumentare la solidarietà" al fine di 'stop the gentrification" del loro quartiere. 
'Gentrification' per me è sempre stato, e resta, un termine che nell'uso ha una maggiore frequenza di connotazioni vagamente negative piuttosto che positive. Non è affatto un termine neutrale. 
Bye


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Marybo,
insieme al mio benvenuto al Forum, ti esprimo la mia totale condivisione di tutti i punti che hai avuto la pazienza, e la perizia, di chiarire.
Grazie.
GS


----------



## mbs-banned

Please, NON usate e NON diffondete il termine 'gentrificazione'....è davvero discutibile e non ha senso.  
Se accettiamo che violenze semantiche come 'gentrificazione' inquinino una lingua come l'Italiano, allora tutti si sentano pure autorizzati d'ora in poi a riempirsi la bocca di divertentissimi calchi come 'non ci siamo BRIEFATI con Gianni sull'intervista a De Niro", parola pronunciata e rivendicata con orgoglio da nientepopodieno che la Prof.ssa Elisabetta Canalis   
Io da oggi in poi ho deciso che siccome la parola 'privacy' deve assolutamente essere resa in italiano calcandola dall'inglese, ora dirò sempre 'la privacia deve essere rispettata'. 
Inoltre ho deciso che renderò una parola come 'downshifting' (= cambiare radicalmente stile di vita passando da professionista urbano ad una vita più tranquilla in provincia o in campagna con un lavoro meno stressante....) con "downshiftaggio' o '"downshiftamento"


----------



## Einstein

Preferisco "privazia"

Da una pubblicazione canadese: "_Gentrification - the reinvestment in urban spaces for the use of an affluent clientele_".
Non è così che intendo la parola gentrification, nel suo uso popolare, ma se quelli del settore la usano così anche in inglese, non possiamo biasimare gli architetti italiani se l'adottano con questo significato modificato (anche se potrebbero usare parole italiane, comprensibili al pubblico italiano). Direi che il dibattito è tutto qui.


----------



## VolaVer

Aidone said:


> [..] Devo prendere qualche tempo per capire tutto, ma posso dire che per me, gentrify ha una valenza leggermente spregiativa in contrasto con chic, e in inglese chic non sarebbe giusto in questo contesto. Mi sembra che *imborghesimento, descrive un fenomeno* più *radicale*. Quando si dice chic in inglese vuol dire popolare ma non significare necessariamente un gran cambiamento. Ma ovviamente parlo come un Brooklynite e Chicagoan e non come un trasteverino comune.
> 
> Penso che un quartiere come Tribeca a NY sia diventato chic prima che sia diventato gentrified. Imborghesimento attiene all'essere umano, si, e per me questa è l'essenza di gentrificazione, un cambiamento della gente del quartiere. E se ricordo bene DN era triste perché* la gente e la cultura di Little Italy sono stati cambiati* non perché gli immobili erano nuovi.


Avendo vissuto per circa un anno e mezzo a New York non posso che essere d'accordo con te.
Mi piace il fatto che tu ponga la questione e poi la risolva! 
Little Italy è stata una grande delusione per me perché d'italiano non c'è più nulla tranne il nome dei ristoranti- i camerieri sono messicani o filippini (forse per mantenere un luogo comune di uomo italiano non troppo alto e moro?...) e i cuochi possono essere pure cinesi!
Era un quartiere assolutamente particolare e caratteristico, realmente vissuto da immigrati ed ora ne resta solo il 'logo', il nome, è un'ennesimo esempio di globalizzazione a fini commerciali.

Al posto della Canalis avrei usato immediatamente "imborghesito". Di fatto il contrasto è fra un quartiere che era rustico, tipicamente italiano e quindi estraneo, quasi avulso, quasi ghetto, realtà a sé dal resto della città, 
e quello che ora ne è una parte come un'altra, fatta per fare soldi attirando turisti ignari.
Non sarà la traduzione più letterale, ma se penso a "imborghesito" in questo contesto mi dà proprio l'idea del concetto che De Niro voleva condividere.

E grazie mille marybostevens!!!


----------



## niklavjus

Per quanto condivida il rifiuto del verbo 'gentrificare', condivido in parte anche gli argomenti esposti da Lorena1970, segnatamente i distinguo in merito alla natura dei fenomeni implicati. Penso che il verbo 'imborghesire' non renda propriamente il significato del processo in oggetto. Opterei, al limite, per il verbo 'borghesizzare'.


----------



## Einstein

Leggendo qualche testo del settore mi accorgo che c'è stata effettivamente una certa evoluzione. La _gentrification_ del passato iniziava per l'arrivo di individui più benestanti, la cui presenza cambiava il carattere del quartiere. È poi naturale che gli imprenditori immobiliari abbiano visto la possibilità di prendere l'iniziativa portando avanti dei veri e propri progetti per quartieri interi. Pare che nel settore si dica _gentrification_ anche in questo caso e che il dibattito sia sorto per questa differenza; non è stata Lorena da sola ad inventare questo nuovo significato.
Comunque sospetto che nel parlato popolare il significato rimane quello di una volta e che a Sanremo si poteva dire _imborghesimento_ senza conseguenze disastrose. Né De Niro né la Canalis sono architetti o urbanisti!
E sono d'accordo di resistere all'introduzione della versione italianizzata _gentrificazione_, se non è già troppo tardi.

Senza voler avere l'ultima parola, propongo di cercare di concludere questa discussione.


----------



## Lorena1970

> Originally Posted by *Vola Ver*
> Little Italy è stata una grande delusione per me perché d'italiano non c'è più nulla tranne il nome dei ristoranti- i camerieri sono messicani o filippini (forse per mantenere un luogo comune di uomo italiano non troppo alto e moro?...) e i cuochi possono essere pure cinesi!........Di fatto il contrasto è fra un quartiere che era rustico, tipicamente italiano e quindi estraneo, quasi avulso, quasi ghetto, realtà a sé dal resto della città,
> e quello che ora ne è una parte come un'altra, fatta per fare soldi attirando turisti ignari.


La tua descrizione del quartiere disegna una situazione che chiamerei "perdita di identità"/"globalizzazione" e non "'imborghesimento", almeno secondo la comune definizione del termine: _Assunzione della mentalità borghese, adeguamento alla vita, alle consuetudini borghesi_ http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/I/imborghesimento.shtml)

Non mi schiero né a favore né contro "gentrificazione": sostengo la  sua liecità poiché non esiste un termine italiano che possa esprimere  quel concetto.
La questione non è secondo me del tipo "bianco o nero": ci sono ambiti  nei quali si verifica la necessità di "adottare" nuovi termini _per  definire fenomeni _che non hanno una corrispondente traduzione  italiana.

E' entrato in uso in certi contesti socio-culturali per identificare un processo diverso dall'imborghesimento (fenomeno graduale attinente alla mutazione delle abitudini/costumi delle persone), ovvero un processo economico-urbano che stravolge l'identità di un'area, ed è poi stato "adattato" all'italiano per parlare dello stesso fenomeno riferendosi alle metropoli contemporanee.

Poi magari questi termini con gli anni diventano comuni, chissà? 

Vorrei aggiungere che la "gentrification" contemporanea fa riferimento ad una classe sociale che non è più la borghesia...

In questo articolo del 6 gennaio 2010, http://prospect.org/cs/articles?article=gentrification_hangover, mi pare che si dia al termine "gentrification" un significato diverso da "imborghesimento", come anche detto qui


> Originally Posted by *Einstein*
> Da una pubblicazione canadese: "_Gentrification - the reinvestment in urban spaces for the use of an affluent clientele_".
> Non è così che intendo la parola gentrification, nel suo uso popolare, ma se quelli del settore la usano così anche in inglese


Non credo che il processo denominato “gentrification” e l’atto descritto da “to gentrify” possano essere resi in italiano con "imborghesimento" e “imborghesire” anche perché oggi gli "artefici" della "gentrification"/"gentrificazione" non  appartengono più alla classe borghese, e "to gentrify", almeno secondo  alcune teorie, non significa più "imborghesire" ma bensì _cancellare  l' identità precedente di un'area. _
Piuttosto, per coloro che aborrono "gentrificazione" e vogliono rendere l'idea in modo semplice, direi "_annullamento/cancellazione di identità"_. 

_"Oggi l'identità di Little Italy è stata annullata / cancellata"
"Oggi Little Italy ha perso la sua identità"_

Detto ciò, e senza la pretesa dell'ultima parola, sottoscrivo la proposta:


> Originally Posted by *Einstein*
> .... propongo di cercare di concludere  questa discussione.


Buona serata a tutti!


----------



## mbs-banned

Mi sembra che qui si stia tirando il discorso in maniera poco obiettiva. Ritengo le argomentazioni di Lorena un pò deboli e 'tirate'.
Il problema qui consiste nell'origine etimologica e storico-sociologica (leggi prossimo thread) della parola, e nel suo registro linguistico di 'uso': nel linguaggio comune, è 'imborghesimento' di un quartiere, e su questo ho pochi dubbi specialmente dopo le ricerche che ho fatto. E trovo che 'cancellazione dell'identità" eccetera, sia una traduzione sbagliata, approssimativa del concetto, nonché fuorviante. 
Qui si confondono in modo plateale le CAUSE (imborghesimento/borghesizzazione di un quartiere) con i loro molteplici EFFETTI (perdita d'identità eccetera). Imborghesimento di un quartiere (o parole simili) è la traduzione perfetta se stiamo parlando di linguaggio comune e di dibattito sociale, perché è sbagliato spogliare la parola della sua connotazione 'di classe'....sia per la sua radice etimologica gentry che parla molto chiaro, sia per le ragioni linguistico-storiche che posterò qui sotto nel prossimo thread, con altre prove (quelle fornite sopra sono state ignorate...). La gentrification in questi contesti è sempre una questione di 'competizione fra classi nel territorio', e una traduzione che non rende questo concetto imprescindibile (non scindibile dalla morfologia e dalla sociologia del termine), è una pessima traduzione. 

Se invece stiamo traducendo per degli esperti del settore immobiliare o urbanistico, io potrei tenere il termine originale seguito da spiegazione, nell'attesa di cercarne uno più accettabile di questo .... il calco 'gentrificazione' inventato da traduttori maldestri (ho fatto una ricerca e si tratta quasi sempre di traduzioni dall'originale inglese) lo escludo senza esitazione dal mio glossario (poi ognuno usi la propria lingua come gli fa comodo, per carità....ma non pretenda di farne una norma). O vogliamo forse tradurre 'downshifting' con 'downshifttaggio'? 
Inoltre: 
- L'imborghesimento riguarda le persone così come i luoghi. 
- Gli 'artefici' della gentrification appartengono, eccome, alla classe borghese. 
- La parola borghese in inglese si indica decisamente con 'middle class', perché bourgeois ha altre sfumature e un'altra pragmatica. 'Borghese' ha molte più connotazioni e sfumature di quelle limitate che qualcuno gli sta attribuendo qui, e rappresenta anche il 'contrario' di 'proletario'. 
- De Niro abbozza 'middle class' cercando di parafrasare, proprio perché sta parlando del passaggio di Little Italy da quartiere proletario a quartiere 'borghese'. 

Non portano a nulla i discorsi 'tirati' fatti non alla ricerca dell'obiettività, ma solo finalizzati a darsi la ragione a tutti i costi senza mai smuoversi. 
Se le obiezioni vengono sistematicamente ignorate e si riparte sempre da capo, ignorando l'opinione dei madrelingua, mi chiedo l'utilità del dibattito su un sito importante come WordReference. 
Da interprete e docente bilingue di inglese, posso solo confermare che ritengo questo termine più che appropriato in un contesto non tecnico specialistico, e che la traduzione 'cancellazione dell'identità' è vaga, approssimativa, incompleta.... da evitare, perché un traduttore non può confondere le cause con gli effetti. I miei colleghi con cui ho parlato (tutti professionisti) confermano che nella stessa situazione lavorativa avrebbero usato e userebbero la stessa parola.


----------



## mbs-banned

Concludendo: sono andata alle origini storiche del termine, e all'esperto che ha coniato la definizione per primo.....ah, anche alcune definizioni da dizionario non guastano*.* 

Aspetto altre scivolose arrampicate sugli specchi......(serve una ventosa?)  ** 

Da una ricerca col mio collega inglese... emerge senza alcun dubbio che: 
'gentrification' is a term with strong, inherent class connotations, which was coined by the sociologist *Ruth Glass* in London *in 1964*. 

Nel caso qualcuno ancora dubitasse (inutilmente...)che si tratta di un concetto fortemente legato alle classi sociali in primissimo luogo, ecco come l'ha definita la suddetta sociologa che l'ha studiata per prima....: 
"One by one, many of the WORKING-CLASS quarters of London have been invaded by the MIDDLE CLASSES (both UPPER and LOWER). Shabby, modest mews and cottages - two rooms up and two down - have been taken over, when their leases have expired, and have become elegant, expensive residences....Once this process of 'gentrification' starts in a district, it goes on rapidly until all or most of the original WORKING CLASS occupiers are displaced." 
_R. Glass, (1964) "Aspects of Change", in: Centre for Urban Studies (ed) "London: Aspects of Change" (MacGibbon and Kee, London)._​ There may be no 'quick' definition - or flawless rendering - of every single hue in this term, just like in a host of other terms, but... as the word suggests, any definition and most of all....ANY translation, must have its main emphasis on the 'class' dimensions of urban change that the word 'gentrification' (imborghesimento) entails. Other definitions up to very recent times - both by skilled linguists (dictionary creators) and by recognized urban studies specialists (see names below) - illustrate my point:  
"gentrify": convert a WORKING-CLASS or inner-city district etc. into an area of MIDDLE-CLASS residence. gentrification/gentrifier- _Oxford English Dictionary _(1993). ​"gentrify, -fied, -fying": to convert a poor or aging area in a city into a more affluent MIDDLE CLASS neighborhood, as by remodeling dwellings, resulting in increased property values and in displacement of the poor. gentrification - _Webster's Dictionary of the American Language_ (1988). ​"Simultaneously a physical, economic, social and cultural phenomenon, gentrification commonly involves the invasion by MIDDLE-CLASS or higher-income groups of PREVIOUSLY WORKING CLASS neighbourhoods, or multi-occupied 'twilight areas' and the replacement or displacement of many of the original occupants." - _Chris Hamnett_ (1978) 
_Hamnett, C., (1978) "Improvement grants as an indicator of gentrification in inner London", Area 5, pp252-261._

"The Village can increasingly be described as a MIDDLE- to UPPER MIDDLE-CLASS oasis. It is at present beset by the forces of gentrification, with developers, speculators, and more privileged CLASSES gradually buying up properties inhabited by less well-off people of diverse backgrounds. Gambling on a steady rise in property values, many old and new residents hope the area will become 'hot', trendy, and expensive." - _Elijah Anderson_ (1990). 
_Anderson, E. (1990) Streetwise: Race, Class and Change in an Urban Community (University of Chicago Press, Chicago)._​"Gentrification is the process by which poor and WORKING-CLASS neighborhoods in the inner city are refurbished by an influx of private capital and MIDDLE-CLASS homebuyers and renters....a dramatic yet unpredicted reversal of what most twentieth-century urban theories had been predicting as the fate of the central and inner-city." - _Neil Smith_ (1996) 

_Smith, N. (1996) The New Urban Frontier: Gentrification and the Revanchist City (Routledge, London and New York). _

Oh: all the linguists of other 'Latin' languages (i.e. every Spanish, French, Portuguese, Catalan and Romanian dictionary we have checked so far), all seem to agree with us... (with their own morphological variety..._aburguesamiento_, _embourgeoisement_ etc.) they all confirm that this is a good translation in a Latin language. 

Ergo, per concludere......'Imborghesimento', 'borghesizzazione' sono parole che rendono benissimo in italiano tutte le imprescindibili connotazioni di 'classe' legate alla morfologia, all'origine storica, al significato e all'uso pratico generale e sociologico (non settoriale-immobiliare 'ristretto') di questa parola. 

Cheers.  
​


----------



## vale_new

Ciao!

Mi sa che a Roma si dice anche 'pariolinizzato' o 'incivilito' o anche 'quartiere che(/a cui) si è dato(/a) una ripulita', si utilizza più che per i quartieri popolari o per le periferie, per quei quartieri dove la legalità è un concetto astratto. Le città italiane e quelle statunitensi sono piuttosto diverse, mi pare.


----------



## mbs-banned

Einstein said:


> Da una pubblicazione canadese: "_Gentrification - the reinvestment in urban spaces for the use of an affluent clientele_".
> Non è così che intendo la parola gentrification, nel suo uso popolare, ma se quelli del settore la usano così anche in inglese, non possiamo biasimare gli architetti italiani se l'adottano con questo significato modificato (anche se potrebbero usare parole italiane, comprensibili al pubblico italiano). Direi che il dibattito è tutto qui.


 
Perdonami ma ritengo che se tu avessi letto davvero questo articolo, se ti fossi soffermato a pensare a 'chi' lo ha scritto (non è assolutamente un immobiliarista nè un architetto né un costruttore -- insomma non "uno del settore" come affermi tu, quindi uno 'di parte'--, ma è un ricercatore universitario, docente di Geography and Planning....), se avessi letto qual'è il suo background accademico (specializzato negli effetti del neo-liberalismo sulle politiche abitative e sulle loro conseguenze economico-sociali).... ti renderesti conto di quanto, anziché rafforzare i vostri argomenti di resistenza o di dubbio nei confronti di 'imborghesire' 'borghesizzare' eccetera, l'articolo sia invece una vera e propria 'zappa sui piedi' nei confronti di quel che state cercando di dimostrare.  
Io l'articolo l'ho letto a fondo con attenzione (grazie per averlo linkato, molto interessante) e non fa altro che confermare in pieno la linea di ragionamento che ho portato avanti finora su come rendere questa parola, che è 'sociale' più che 'tecnica'. Esiste una miriade di pubblicazioni sulla '_gentrification theory',_ e lui ne sta semplicemente tenendo conto nell'analisi. 
Il professore cerca in tutto l'articolo di dimostrare (e ci riesce molto bene a mio giudizio) che la _gentrification_ non è affatto il frutto di una naturale 'perdita d'identità' causata da "fattori culturali spontanei" (lo cito), ma è decisamente guidata dalle dinamiche economiche dei _gentrificators, _ovvero di gruppi sociali dominanti che hanno potere e interesse economico a programmare modifiche etnico-residenziali in certi quartieri di Toronto. 

Vi ricordo anche che un accademico (sociologo o urbanista che sia) cerca di mantenere un linguaggio neutrale, è per questo che nell'esprimersi e nel definire cerca di evitare prese di posizione a favore di una o dell'altra 'parte sociale' coinvolta nel processo di _gentrification_, e che l'accademico in questione cerca di limitarsi a descriverne la fenomenologia in termini 'sterili', ancor di più non essendo un sociologo ma un urbanista. 

Avete presente quando vi devono licenziare e confabulano di 'restructuring' o di 'downsizing' anziché di 'sacking'?  O quando vi vogliono cacciare da un dipartimento e vi indorano la pillola con 'redistribution'?  Ecco, stiamo parlando della stessa cosa .....un accademico è tenuto a mantenere la sua neutrale autorevolezza e a pronunciare downsizing anziché sacking. 
Se si sa leggere fra le righe, è palese che il professore muova anche diverse critiche sociali alla _gentrification_, in particolare ne sottolinea 4 aspetti che la rendono 'creatrice di rapidi squilibri urbani' (mio riassunto di alcuni paragrafi) . Buona lettura


----------



## Piero.G

- Valorizzazione urbanistica

- Riconversione urbanistica

- Riqualificazione urbanistica  (edit) o Riqualificazione urbana.

Dove per urbanistica s'intende una variazione della destinazione d'uso dell'area/quartiere, non in senso di recupero strettamente edilizio.

Gentrification: trasformazione di un quartire popolare in quartiere residenziale di lusso.
Cioè, una sorta di restoration and upgrading!


----------



## vale_new

Piero.G said:


> - Valorizzazione urbanistica
> 
> - Riconversione urbanistica
> 
> - Riqualificazione urbanistica
> 
> Dove per urbanistica s'intende una variazione della destinazione d'uso dell'area/quartiere, non in senso di recupero strettamente edilizio.
> 
> Gentrification: trasformazione di un quartire popolare in quartiere residenziale di lusso.
> Cioè, una sorta di restoration and upgrading!


 
In America e in certi quartieri cittadini si usa mandare artisti squattrinati che poi diventano famosi in un determinato quartiere che poi diventa 'trendy' o fighettino e fa salire i costi.

In Italia, soprattutto per i paesini e i centri storici, spesso e volentieri si parla proprio di 'rinfrescare' il centro storico, 'lustrarlo' e  fondamentalmente riportare alla loro funzione primaria i piccoli o medi centri urbani italiani, ridando centralità alla piazza, rendendo nuovamente vivibile lo spazio urbano. 

Senza utilizzare troppi tecnicismi, molti centri urbani italiani assolutamente pregevoli da un punto di vista artistico e architettonico sono lasciati allo sfacelo per permettere ai costruttorucoli locali di rovinare qualche altro pezzetto di meraviglioso ambiente italiano. 

Quindi per i quartieri di città riqualificazione mi sembra giusto, ma per i piccoli e medi centri che rischiano di diventare sempre più dei 'dormitori' attaccati alle metropoli, direi che 'rifunzionalizzazione' e 'rivitalizzazione' potrebbero essere delle traduzioni plausibili.


----------



## Piero.G

Vale New, non ho capito perchè mi hai quotato. Ho cercato di essere sintetico ed aderente al quesito. 

Tu hai un approccio più culturale di salvaguardia del patrimonio.

Ciao


----------



## cialuzzo

marybostevens said:


> ----Vediamo per esempio un sito americano dedicato proprio alla sociologia di New York.....:
> 
> http://www.mapsites.net/gotham/sec8/tour2janathankazis1.html
> 
> "Gentrification is the de-ethnicizing of a particular neighborhood. It is the conquest of the middle class. The process of gentrification in Little Italy was as follows: as rents rose all across Manhattan, real estate agents searched for more affordable housing to sell to middle class people looking for homes. They found it on the Lower East Side, and especially in Little Italy. Middle class families began to move in. They opened restaurants, bars, and coffee shops in the area. As the residents of the area gradually became less poor, the neighborhood grew to be seen as less dangerous, and began to attract visitors. Clothing stores and art galleries opened. Rents proceeded to rise. The neighborhood became trendy. Gradually, it has become so that the original poorer residents can no longer afford their homes."
> 
> Questo è proprio il senso generale in cui intendiamo 'gentrifying an area': imborghesire un quartiere.
> 
> Bye


 
Salve Marybo
Although this may not be exactly germaine to the discussion. I feel compelled to disabuse you and other contributers to this thread of what seems to me a rather romantic version of the gentrification of Little Italy. Let me say first off that I am a 75 year old Sicilian-american, born, raised and have lived all my life in n.y.. I know most neighborhoods in new york like the hairs in my nose. I have known and been friends with people who were born, raised and some who died in little italy. I like Mr. DeNiro lament the loss of Little Italy, but unlike Mr. DeNiro do not blame anyone. Nor do I think it was lost to gentrification. It was lost long before gentrification, and it did not get that way because it was exploited by real estate agents, although they would have if they could have. It got that way because of people like Mr. DeNiro and others; the sons and daughters of italian immigrants who grew up, prospered, married, had families and moved out. 
For starters Little italy was never dangerous. That is not what kept out the anglos. In the years up until the fifties it was anti-italian prejudice. They wanted no part of the italians, and like chinatown, the apartments were kept for our own kind. Italians have always been clanish and remain so till this day. in the 60's, 70's, and 80's when attitudes towards italians changed they infiltrated but not significatly. But the poor were never pushed out. They died in their rent controlled apartments, and they and their progeny many of whom were´property owners moved out and sold or rented to yuppies, and moved into the middle and upper middle class neighborhoods of queens and Long Island.
That is how and why Little italy ceased to be. It has long since ceased to be the source of imported staples that adorned the tables of n.y. italian families or of the social clubs where old men played brisk and drank espresso. It has long since ceased to be anything but a cheap tourist attraction and it remains thus today even among the gentrification.

Ciao, Cialuzzo


----------



## mbs-banned

cialuzzo said:


> I like Mr. DeNiro lament the loss of Little Italy, but unlike Mr. DeNiro do not blame anyone. Nor do I think it was lost to gentrification. It was lost long before gentrification, and it did not get that way because it was exploited by real estate agents, although they would have if they could have. It got that way because of people like Mr. DeNiro and others; the sons and daughters of italian immigrants who grew up, prospered, married, had families and moved out.
> 
> Ciao, Cialuzzo


 

Hi, the thing here is that this is a 'linguistics' and not a 'sociology' forum, and we should be committed to helping users find an acceptable translation of a term, and this term pertains primarily to sociology studies. Of course gentrification theory and history involve many aspects, that's out of the question, as in a host of other 'difficult' terms. 
I respect your personal opinion on he gentrification of Little Italy, but I am afraid all those who have studied it don't agree with you: urban studies experts and critics have proved in a very effective way that the 'debasement' of such areas is in no way spontaneous, but rather driven by vested (well.. mind you, not so vested  ...) economic interests by an opposing class, usually referred to as 'gentrificators'. 
The fact that dictionaries of all languages have opted for varieties of 'imborghesimento' as a good rendering of a term that is primarily derived from sociology studies (and that was coined by a sociologist) says it all.



Piero.G said:


> - Valorizzazione urbanistica
> 
> - Riconversione urbanistica
> 
> - Riqualificazione urbanistica (edit) o Riqualificazione urbana.
> 
> Dove per urbanistica s'intende una variazione della destinazione d'uso dell'area/quartiere, non in senso di recupero strettamente edilizio.
> 
> Gentrification: trasformazione di un quartire popolare in quartiere residenziale di lusso.
> Cioè, una sorta di restoration and upgrading!


 
Ciao Piero, se hai la pazienza di leggere tutto ciò che è stato portato finora come prova, vedrai che queste soluzioni non rendono correttamente il termine: infatti, prima di tutto lo spogliano della sua connotazione di 'classe' (imprescindibile dalla parola per motivi morfologici (gentry), storici (coniata da una sociologa e nata in ambito sociologico), di uso generale (parola usata soprattutto da analisti della sociologia e dell'urbanistica, o da critici dei processi di gentrification dei quartieri...e quasi mai dai 'gentrificators' stessi). 
Inoltre, le soluzioni da te proposte esistono già perfettamente in inglese, e anche se fossero applicabili, lo sarebbero soltanto dal punto di vista fortemente "di parte" dei gentrificators, quindi non sono soddisfacenti. Inoltre, un grosso problema che comportano, è che canalizzano un'idea totalmente positiva e neutrale del termine, e questo è altamente fuorviante: se leggi bene le argomentazioni portate sopra, non è affatto così.


----------



## Piero.G

marybostevens said:


> Ciao Piero, se hai la pazienza di leggere tutto ciò che è stato portato finora come prova, vedrai che queste soluzioni non rendono correttamente il termine: infatti, prima di tutto lo spogliano della sua connotazione di 'classe' (imprescindibile dalla parola per motivi morfologici (gentry), storici (coniata da una sociologa e nata in ambito sociologico), di uso generale (parola usata soprattutto da analisti della sociologia e dell'urbanistica, o da critici dei processi di gentrification dei quartieri...e quasi mai dai 'gentrificators' stessi).
> Inoltre, le soluzioni da te proposte esistono già perfettamente in inglese, e anche se fossero applicabili, lo sarebbero soltanto dal punto di vista fortemente "di parte" dei gentrificators, quindi non sono soddisfacenti. Inoltre, un grosso problema che comportano, è che canalizzano un'idea totalmente positiva e neutrale del termine, e questo è altamente fuorviante: se leggi bene le argomentazioni portate sopra, non è affatto così.


 

Sei tu quello che deve leggere attentamente!! 



Aidone said:


> Come si traduce la parola gentrify?
> 
> to gentrify an area: acquistare immobili in una zona non molto ricca rendendola a poco a poco una zona residenziale


 

Il quesito parla chiaramente di un'operazione immobilare, e forse lascia pensare ad una speculazione. Comunque si mette in risalto l'aspetto economico dell'iniziativa.

Ma, nessuno dirà apertamente che vuol fare una speculazione immobiliare. 

Per trarre il massimo di profitto bisogna usare una certa dose di diplomazia (leggi _ipocrisia) _per accattivarsi il consenso e, soprattutto, non urtare suscettibilità politiche e sociali.

Marybostevens, prima di dare giudizi con supercialità ...rifletti.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Piero.G said:


> Sei tu quello che deve leggere attentamente!!
> 
> Il quesito parla chiaramente di un'operazione immobilare, e forse lascia pensare ad una speculazione. Comunque si mette in risalto l'aspetto economico dell'iniziativa.
> 
> Ma, nessuno dirà apertamente che vuol fare una speculazione immobiliare.
> 
> Per trarre il massimo di profitto bisogna usare una certa dose di diplomazia (leggi _ipocrisia) _per accattivarsi il consenso e, soprattutto, non urtare suscettibilità politiche e sociali.
> 
> Marybostevens, prima di dare giudizi con supercialità ...rifletti.


Credo inceve che sia proprio tu che debba: leggere, capire e riflettere prima di postare.



Aidone said:


> *Come si traduce la parola gentrify?*
> 
> to gentrify an area:  acquistare immobili in una zona non molto ricca rendendola a poco a poco una zona residenziale



Il quesito (in rosso) come tu lo chiami, chiede la GENERICA traduzione del termine gentrify, e poi cita per chiarezza una definizione generica del termine.
Il "quesito" non parla in nessun modo di operazioni immobiliari o speculazioni.
Quella è una tua deduzione.


----------



## Red Cat

Grazie a tutti......erano 2 settimane che cercavo di capire a fondo questa parola dopo che i miei studenti mi hanno posto la domanda "imbarazzante" dopo aver visto la Canalis spiazzata dal termine di De Niro. Bè ora ho un quadro generale della storia della parola e del suo vero significato e uso, e posso solo dire grazie a WordReference. 
Quoto il 99% delle argomentazioni di M.B.S (aggiungo per onestà e trasparenza che conosco benissimo la persona), specie dopo aver letto le sue ricerche storiche sulla parola: concordo in pieno col mantenere la connotazione di classe sociale che è non separabile da questa parola, proprio perché è stata la sociologia a coniarla, e non gli speculatori immobiliari. 
Ottime argomentazioni e ottime prove. 
Propongo di concludere la discussione per quanto riguarda la resa in italiano del termine "di uso comune" gentrification, perché borghesizzazione o imborghesimento la rendono piuttosto bene, come mostrano tutti i compilatori dei dizionari di lingue europee...(e scusatemi se li ritengo più attendibili e rigorosi di alcuni utenti di questo forum  ). Inoltre mi sembra da quel che ho letto finora in rete, che gli immobiliaristi parlino di 'upmarketing' e parole simili, non di gentrification che è un termine appunto più sociale. 
Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto!


----------



## Tellure

Non so quanto siano affidabili i dizionari delle lingue straniere a cui fa riferimento babylon.com, ma potrebbe essere comunque interessante darci un'occhiata. Ecco il link:
http://translation.babylon.com/english/Gentrification/


----------



## mbs-banned

Tellure said:


> Non so quanto siano affidabili i dizionari delle lingue straniere a cui fa riferimento babylon.com, ma potrebbe essere comunque interessante darci un'occhiata. Ecco il link:
> http://translation.babylon.com/english/Gentrification/


 
Ciao Tellure, 
Babylon non è certo una fonte rigorosa di informazioni, nel senso che non deve essere l'unica se no si rischia di essere superficiali.  Direi che si tratta della stessa definizione (parzialissima, non esaustiva, e non corrispondente alla vera essenza e complessità sociale del termine) già trovata da altri utenti all'inizio di questa discussione. Quella definizione indica solo un punto di vista (quello dei costruttori) che non è quello pertinente all'origine della parola (parola di origine e uso sociologico-urbanistico). 

La verità è che i 'movers and shakers' della gentrification (speculatori immobiliari, costruttori ecc.) non usano quasi mai questo termine per definire le loro operazioni. 

Notare come anche chi usa una definizione per niente 'sociale' (e che parte invece proprio dal concetto IMMOBILIARE), non faccia altro che confermare che il termine non è usato dagli stessi immobiliaristi (che ne usano ben altri, che posterò se necessario..) ma quasi sempre da chi muove delle critiche al fenomeno. 
Leggi questo documento:
http://www.cdc.gov/HEALTHYPLACES/healthtopics/gentrification.htm
Il rapporto ufficiale di un CDC (Center for Disease Control and Prevention) americano, "_Health Effects of Gentrification"_ parte (attenzione: parte ma non si limita a..) da una definizione puramente immobiliare di _gentrification_ as "the transformation of neighborhoods from low value to high value."

E notare come prosegue: _Gentrification is a housing, economic, and health ISSUE (un problema) that affects a community’s history and culture and reduces the social capital in an area."_ E prosegue in tutto l'articolo a descrivere i danni di questa "trasformazione sociale guidata".

Non mi sembra che la definizione del Babylon faccia arrivare questa connotazione di 'problema sociale' che è implicita nella maggioranza dei contesti in cui si trova la parola.


----------

